# Tangy



## TangyBubbles (Apr 6, 2018)

Hi guys, I've had my North-eastern Terrapin for about 3 years now. Her name is Tangy. I almost ran her over one day dropping my client off at the babysitters house, she rolled across the street then back to the side, there I found her, in a neighborhood where she looked like she had been on a rock for a while or gravel by a pond in that neighborhood. She has ran away from my house about 3 times. Once for about a month,found her in the bushes, she had gotten weed wacked really bad. The second time was for a few months, a friends Mom found her, and then the last time was about a year, I ended up finding up the street on my street while I was driving. Since then she has layed 3 eggs, three different times. The first two eggs were like a week and a half apart. That might of been July of 2017. The first egg she killed, the second egg, my nephew smudged it by mistake. The last egg she layed was in like October or November 2017, while Tangy was at the babysitters with a friend who's little sisters had turtles. I incubated the egg, sad to say the reptile hatched from its shell and ran away out of the garage!!! The way I incubated it was very fun and natural if you ask me. I didn't use no light or heating lamps, just plain sand, mulch, and warm water at times and kept it in a box in our garage. I'm curious to how old Tangy is????? My neighbors and friends thinks she is really big. My family loves her. Any suggestions? Tangy is something like puppy to me. Lol ((~_~))


----------



## Grandpa Turtle 144 (Apr 6, 2018)

Hi


----------



## TangyBubbles (Apr 6, 2018)

Grandpa Turtle 144 said:


> Hi
> View attachment 235369


Hi, Lol THANKS ! [emoji109][emoji217]


----------



## wellington (Apr 6, 2018)

Hello and Welcome. Don't you have an escape proof enclosure for both inside and outside for her? It might be something to consider doing for her. Can't tell by the pic if she's big for her species or not. Not sure what the blue stuff on her is but other then that she looks pretty.


----------



## TangyBubbles (Apr 6, 2018)

wellington said:


> Hello and Welcome. Don't you have an escape proof enclosure for both inside and outside for her? It might be something to consider doing for her. Can't tell by the pic if she's big for her species or not. Not sure what the blue stuff on her is but other then that she looks pretty.


Hi there, and no I've had many phones lol.... I kinda zoomed in on that picture right there!!! I don't have anything recently but that from 2 weeks ago with two more shots of her I got ! Hold on. The blue stuff is a paint, lol as there is purple on her too. . . . But I took these while I was standing up.


----------



## Melis (Apr 6, 2018)

Welcome! 
Wellington has made a great point on having an escape proof enclosure. It sounds like she’s been hurt a few times. A proper enclosure could prevent future injuries. Pretty shell. Why the paint?


----------



## TangyBubbles (Apr 11, 2018)

Melis said:


> Welcome!
> Wellington has made a great point on having an escape proof enclosure. It sounds like she’s been hurt a few times. A proper enclosure could prevent future injuries. Pretty shell. Why the paint?


Thanks, well Tangy can run very fast. So I painted her, to spot her out better when she's outside in the grass or going to bury herself under leaves. I tend to let her run wild like a dog outdoors, lol sucks she can hear me calling her name but won't come to me. [emoji1][emoji1][emoji1][emoji1] I've painted a dot on her after she ran away the first time two years ago. She's had that coloring for quite some time now, come to think about it.


----------

